# Switching Epson 9800 from Standard Ink to Sublimation



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey I have a Epson Stylus Pro 9800 Wide Format Printer and I need to switch it to Sublimation inks. It has been used with inkjet in the past as i bought it used. I have never done this sort of things before

I have the following items to work with

Empty Set of 8 Cartridges
Sublimation Ink for all cartriges
Cleaning Solution
Syringes

Can someone lay this out for me step by step or link me to a guide for how to do this? I really wanna switch it over but I'd hate to mess up and ruin my printer. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Im in the same boat. Ill let you know when I got something. Pass me any info you get as well. Thanks. Checkout my recent post for some info I have so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

You might wanna check this out Piezo Flush Give them a call and they should be able to assist as they are just as friendly as Cobra Ink. Also check their forum.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

So I used a cleaner, did a few power cleans, waited 48 hours did another power clean and a nozzle check, just cleaned out the cleaner by rinsing cartridges, they are now drying overnight, tomorrow I intend to put the dye sub ink in the cartridges and give it a go. Before i do that am i making a huge mistake somehow or forgetting a step? if anyone knows would be nice thanks


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I woupd replace the dampers. I just flushed mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Is a damper replacement hard to do and/or mandatory? Id kind of like to not order more stuff in, how do you flush the dampers? 

Printer has been cleaned correctly also, just making sure everything is set to switch over will keep you all posted


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

> Is a damper replacement hard to do and/or mandatory? Id kind of like to not order more stuff in, how do you flush the dampers?
> 
> Printer has been cleaned correctly also, just making sure everything is set to switch over will keep you all posted


Is it mandatory. ...... I couldnt tell you that. When you do a nozzle check with the cleaning fluid does it come out clear (or the color of your cleaning fluid) or does it still show the colors of the lines?. If it still shows color, I would. But thats just me. 

Changing them isnt hard at all. 
Lock out the lines
Remove elbows from dampers
Unscrew damper housing
Tilt housing forward
Dampers fall out
Replace dampers
Put together in reverse
Unlock lines
Power clean.

I need a icc profile to get mine running. Let me know what you use. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't forget to get some waste tanks. You use up about 1% of the waste tank with every head cleaning and more for a power cleaning. I try to make sure I have two on the shelf at any given time.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

How do you "lock out the lines"?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

mcpix said:


> How do you "lock out the lines"?


When you unlock the ink carts you lock out the lines.

So before you unscrew the elbows, lift the two ink levers so you dont have ink flowing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

When you say does it come out clear do you mean the printout or the actual lines themselves? It seems like the lines have a tint with the applicable colour of each line but nothing more than that. The print out is clear? So if that is the case do you think i still need to replace dampers?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

adamlando said:


> When you say does it come out clear do you mean the printout or the actual lines themselves? It seems like the lines have a tint with the applicable colour of each line but nothing more than that. The print out is clear? So if that is the case do you think i still need to replace dampers?


If it prints out clean then don't. I have always just changed them since I'm in there. I have never tried switching inks without replacing the dampers so I couldn't tell you. let me know how it goes.

I still need a good ICC Profile to get mine running perfect. mine is flushed and loaded and printing perfect but just printing too dark.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

I just did a nozzle check with the sub ink loaded in, the whole printing process happened but nothing printed out. There seems to be ink in the tubes on the left side but nothing on the right side. At the end of the nozzle check it said cleaning error but didnt elaborate on what. 

Anyone know why this may have happened?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

adamlando said:


> I just did a nozzle check with the sub ink loaded in, the whole printing process happened but nothing printed out. There seems to be ink in the tubes on the left side but nothing on the right side. At the end of the nozzle check it said cleaning error but didnt elaborate on what.
> 
> Anyone know why this may have happened?


I don't know what that error is. did you do a power clean to load the lines? you can see the lines right up front by the cover. are they all full of ink?


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

No i did not, should I do a power clean now that the sub ink is in? That kinda makes sense but i didnt want to mess anything up?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

adamlando said:


> No i did not, should I do a power clean now that the sub ink is in? That kinda makes sense but i didnt want to mess anything up?


yes. doing a power clean will load the lines with ink. once lines are full, do a AUTO nozzle check. let it run and do head cleans till good.

If it does 3 or 4 head cleans and still nothing, you should do another power clean. it sucks that you have to dump ink but its what it takes sometimes to get it started up.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

> I still need a good ICC Profile to get mine running perfect. mine is flushed and loaded and printing perfect but just printing too dark.


Is your monitor profiled correctly? I do regular photo printing as well, and it is pretty common that people have their monitors set too bright. If you're using a calibrator, 100 -120 cd/m2 is a typical setting.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

mcpix said:


> Is your monitor profiled correctly? I do regular photo printing as well, and it is pretty common that people have their monitors set too bright. If you're using a calibrator, 100 -120 cd/m2 is a typical setting.


I am currently running a 4800 with dye sub and a rip and the output is accurate to my monitor. When I print from the 9800 with just an ICC it is too dark.

My rip will only handle 17" and smaller. The upgrade for the rip is $1250. Im just trying ro get away from having to pay that.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

What paper are you choosing when you print? For my Artanium inks, Sawgrass suggested "Presentation Matte", and Conde suggested "Enhanced Matte". In my testing it seems like the "Enhanced Matte" setting used more ink.

Just curious, what rip are you using for your 4800? I'm wondering if I should get one for my 4880.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I use film maker for my 4800. 

As far as which paper I have tried a few.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

